# that annoying piece of shit that just wont flush!



## boston joe (Apr 27, 2010)

hello to all you stp fucks, 
i had to go away for awhile to get my shit adjusted,i think it has almost worked,time will tell,i do not know yet but i feel positive about my frame of mind, most definetly a work in progress. better living through chemestry
I HAVE BEEN AN UNREASONABLE , MISERABLE, ANGRY FUCK IN THE PAST AND am sorry about pissing people off. i am going to try to be more human in the future. if you do not buy that, fuck you and your mother! just kidding,glad to be back. 
boston fucking joe


----------



## boston joe (Apr 27, 2010)

i am sorry my friend, i surley did not mean to offend. i am an unpolished, uneducted polack. please accept my appolgy.
boston joe


----------



## steelcitybrew (Apr 27, 2010)

Hahaha welcome back


----------



## finn (Apr 27, 2010)

boston joe said:


> hello to all you stp fucks,
> i had to go away for awhile to get my shit adjusted,i think it has almost worked,time will tell,i do not know yet but i feel positive about my frame of mind, most definetly a work in progress. better living through chemestry
> I HAVE BEEN AN UNREASONABLE , MISERABLE, ANGRY FUCK IN THE PAST AND am sorry about pissing people off. i am going to try to be more human in the future. if you do not buy that, fuck you and your mother! just kidding,glad to be back.
> boston fucking joe


 
Welcome back Joe, I'm just going to go and relocate this, since this isn't quite a story- but if you make it one, I'll put it back in the stories section. There is a good future in being more human, I tell you.


----------

